
CryptoBallot: Secure Online Voting - shocks
https://cryptoballot.com/
======
david_shaw
I have mixed feelings about this project.

On one hand, it's solving a very real problem. I'm excited that smart people
have done their best to release something that can add some trust to voting
systems.

On the other hand, _every_ implementation of online and electronic voting has
claimed to be secure. No one's marketing "a pretty insecure voting system."
While this project definitely looks trustworthy, I'd only be comfortable with
several third-party cryptographic and security assessors providing a very
thorough evaluation.

~~~
marcosdumay
> No one's marketing "a pretty insecure voting system."

This one is. There's no information about threat models, there's no
explanation about what "identity protected by RSA" means, there's no claim
about what kind of security it has.

It may actually be secure, but when I read that site, all I get out is that
it's not.

------
bradbeattie
I get that it's a tangential problem, but vote splitting as a result of first
past the post is just as bit a problem. Given the option between paper ballots
with something like the Schulze Method vs secure online voting with FPTP, I'd
rather take the former.

------
nosuchthing
Is this integrated with a vote counting method? Does it support preferential
voting, multiple choice?

------
ivan_ah
The main problem with verifiable voting systems is that a coercing party could
force you to vote for X, and then they could verify that you really voted for
X.

I'm not sure what the "plausible deniability" of voting is, but do you have a
plan for defending against this?

